# jMonkeyEngine als 3D Engine



## Landei (28. Aug 2008)

Ich sehe, dass hier viele Java3D für Spiele benutzen. Habe selbst mal damit rumgedoktert.

Aber damit ordentliche Spiele zu schreiben ist... äh... anspruchsvoll. Früher oder später kommt man um eine "richtige" 3D Engine nicht herum.

Natürlich gibt es da verschiedene Alternativen, aber ich würde allen Javanern jMonkeyEngine (www.jmonkeyengine.com) ans Herz legen. Ist einfacher, hat niedlichiche Effekte und eine unglaublich hilfreiche Community. Schaut mal vorbei


----------



## musiKk (28. Aug 2008)

Mehr als PHP-Fehler finde ich dort nicht.


----------



## SlaterB (28. Aug 2008)

die Werbung hier hat wohl einen gigantischen Ansturm ausgelöst 

über google kommt man immerhin zum noch laufenden Forum:
http://www.jmonkeyengine.com/jmeforum/


----------



## Illuvatar (28. Aug 2008)

Ja, hab ich schonmal bisschen mit rumgespielt, hat mir gut gefallen.


----------



## Landei (30. Aug 2008)

OK, sie haben es wieder hinbekommen. Würde mich freuen, den einen oder anderen dort zu sehen!


----------



## BAAAM (30. Aug 2008)

Muss man auch selbst programmieren oder ist das ein fertiger Editor, wo man gar nichts mehr selber schreibt?

MfG
BAAAM


----------



## Landei (31. Aug 2008)

Sicher musst du selber programmieren. Aber dir werden enorm viele Sachen abgenommen. 

Du musst dich nicht mit OpenGL-Details (bzw. Details der Java-Wrapper-Bibliotheken LWJGL oder JOGL) rumschlagen. Bei vielen Sachen bietet die Engine Abstraktionen an. Z.B. ist Fenster- oder Vollbildmodus, Auflösung usw. mit einer einzigen Zeile einzustellen. Tastendrücke, Joystick-Bewegung und Mausklicks können ganz einfach verarbeitetet werden. Dir wird jede Menge Mathematik abgenommen (wer will schon Quaternionen selber programmieren?). Du kannst über den Scenegraph deine Objekte besser organisieren. Du kannst Physik-Bibliotheken einbinden. Du hast jede Menge Effekte: animierte Wasseroberfläche, Partikelsysteme, Bone-Animation, Cube-Mapping, Schatten, Bloom, Spring-Systeme, Motion-Blur, Video, Oberflächen (Swing, SWT, BUI, FenGui), Sky-Boxes, 3D-Sound. Du kannst Texturen und Models in verschiedenen Formaten laden, es gibt vordefinierte geometrische Formen usw. 

Mit einem Wort, du musst programmieren, aber das meiste, was man für ein Spiel so braucht, ist schon vorhanden.


----------



## BAAAM (31. Aug 2008)

Das klingt schon mal sehr gut.  :wink: 
Ich bin nämlich 15 und programmiere seit einem halben Jahr und möchte natürlich als PC-Fan auch irgendwann Spiele programmieren, aber alles von Hand zu machen ist doch ein bisschen müsam ^^, des wegen klingt diese Umgebung, doch sehr ansprechend.

Noch eine letzte frage: Kostet das irgendwas?

MfG
BAAAM


----------



## musiKk (31. Aug 2008)

Ich nehm die Frage mal ab: Es kostet nichts. Die jMonkeyEngine steht unter der BSD Lizenz und das heisst, dass du mit dem Quellcode alles machen kannst, was du willst. Du musst nur erwaehnen, dass du sie verwendest, das ist alles. Ob das darauf aufbauende Produkt kommerziell oder Open Source oder beides oder nichts ist, ist dir voellig offen. Hach, ich mag die BSD Lizenz.


----------



## Illuvatar (31. Aug 2008)

Ach ja: als ichs das letzte mal angeschaut hab, wars leider teilweise noch etwas spärlich dokumentiert. Vielleicht hat sich das mittlerweile aber auch geändert.


----------



## Landei (31. Aug 2008)

Ich finde, wenn man erst mal die Grundlagen drauf hat (wozu sich einiges im Wiki findet), sind die Demos in der Test-Package die beste Dokumentation. 

Wenn ich neben Schleich- auch noch Eigenwerbung machen darf: Es gibt auch ein "Demo-Projekt", das ein einfaches, aber komplettes Spiel enthält: http://code.google.com/p/monkey-mahjongg/


----------



## Natorion (1. Sep 2008)

Witzig, hab auch gerade vor 10 Tagen nach einer gescheiten Java-3D-Engine gesucht und bin auf JMonkey gestoßen. Bin bis jetzt leider noch nicht wirklich weit mit den Tutorials gekommen ...


----------



## Luz (1. Sep 2008)

Illuvatar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ach ja: als ichs das letzte mal angeschaut hab, wars leider teilweise noch etwas spärlich dokumentiert. Vielleicht hat sich das mittlerweile aber auch geändert.


Nein es hat sich nix geändert find ich :s

Ich beschäftige mich seit 2 Wochen damit und ohne in den Quellcode zu schauen komme ich nicht zurecht.
Aber die Tutorials sind schon gut.

Ich verwende zur Zeit die beiden Versionen:

neueste jMonkey Engine Version
http://code.google.com/p/jmonkeyengine
passende Physik:
http://code.google.com/p/jmephysics/source/checkout 
und ein Editor zum Welten bauen:
http://monkeyworld3d.com/news.php
Der Editor ist leider noch sehr buggy und arbeitet wohl nicht so recht mit der neuen Monkeyversion zusammen. Aber wird sicher noch 

jMonkey erscheint mir wesentlich angenehmer zur Spieleprogrammierung als Java3D. Kann es auf jedenfall auch empfehlen.

Edit: Bei problemen mit den Tutorials hilft die Seite weiter:
http://www.jmonkeyengine.com/wiki/doku.php?id=jme_to_jme2_changes


----------

